# Your 2017/2018 Season Thread



## Jcb890 (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't see one yet, so I'll start it off for us this season...

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12


----------



## WJenness (Nov 13, 2017)

Kicked it off yesterday:
1: Okemo - 11/12


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2017)

11/9 - Killington


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 13, 2017)

1) 11/11 Mt Snow
2) 11/24 Windham
3) 11/25 Greek
4) 11/26 Belleayre
5) 12/02 Greek
6) 12/03 Greek
7) 12/09 Greek
8) 12/10 Belleayre, Hunter
9) 12/15 Snow Ridge 20"
10)12/16 Greek 
11) 12/17 Greek
12) 12/27 McCauley sloppy seconds 28"
13) 12/30 Greek, 3" freshen up, limited terrain.
14) 12/31 Kissing Bridge plenty-o-pow, not much pitch
15) 01/01 Hunter, good friends, brutal wind chill
16) 01/06 Greek -30° wind chill, brrrrr
17) 01/07Greek, last good day before warm and rain
18) 01/09 Greek
19) 01/12 Greek, 60° cupped ice, go figure
20) 01/13 Greek, surprise mini powder day, 6"
21) 01/14 Greek
22) 01/17 Belleayre 7" overnight, snow all day
23) 01/20 Greek
24) 01/21 Greek
25) 01/27 Greek
26) 01/28 Greek,  ice in the morning, corn in the afternoon
27) 02/02 Greek, 4" seemed like a foot after no snow for 3 weeks
28) 02/03 Greek
29) 02/04 McCauley, 8" another 4" through out the day.
30) 02/07 Greek, hookie powder day, 10"
31) 02/10 Greek, 100% open
32) 02/11 Greek
33) 02/18 Greek, 2", powder day, lol
34) 02/21 Greek, 60°, sun, soft snow, Mars TOTD
35) 02/24 Greek
36)03/02 Platty, 21" Riley, incredible
37)03/03 Greek, recovery day, only 6" from Riley
38)03/04 Royal, fun in the new old snow, um I mean old new snow.
39)03/10 Greek, mini powder day, 4" overnight, 10" on natties
40)03/11Hunter, soft bumps and groomers, shin bang, had to stick to groomers.
41)03/14 Greek after work, 10" pow night, lake enhanced remnants of the last Noreaster.
42)03/17 Greek, pp groomers, rare this year, sweet.
43)03/18 Platty, mid Winter conditions
44)03/20 Greek
45)03/24 Greek
46)03/25 Greek
47)03/27 Sugarbush, 100% open end of March!
48)03/31 Greek
49)04/08 Belleayre, sloppy seconds 13", Winter in April
50)04/14 Hunter, closing day, perfect Spring conditions
51)04/15 Whiteface, 3" sleet, free refills!
52)05/05 K
53)05/18 K
54)05/26 K, closing day
Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2017)

11/13 killington 
11/14 killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> 11/13 killington
> 11/14 killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Hopefully you didn't jinx yourself as 11/14 hasn't come yet.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm not counting this year. The last several years have been remarkable; the prior goal has been achieved.

Time to Break It Down Again.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 13, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm not counting this year. The last several years have been remarkable; the prior goal has been achieved.
> 
> Time to Break It Down Again.


I never used to count, but this is an easy way to do it. It's fun running through your season in your mind day by day when you're done.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Hopefully you didn't jinx yourself as 11/14 hasn't come yet.


The same exact thing crossed my mind as I posted it. 1 hr later a snowboarder fell just as I was passing on the right of a narrow area and his board clipped my shin just above the boot. Fucking ouch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> The same exact thing crossed my mind as I posted it. 1 hr later a snowboarder fell just as I was passing on the right of a narrow area and his board clipped my shin just above the boot. Fucking ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks. hopefully I didn't jinx you by saying "hopefully you didn't jinx yourself".


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2017)

Yikes! Hope that mends up soon.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2017)

Ouch that has to hurt.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Ouch that has to hurt.


When my foot hit the floor and the blood rushes to it I can hardly walk.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vortex (Nov 14, 2017)

Friday Nov 10 Bretton woods.
Sat Nov 11 Sunday River
Sunday Nov 12 Sunday River


----------



## Whitey (Nov 14, 2017)

ALLSKIING said:


> The same exact thing crossed my mind as I posted it. 1 hr later a snowboarder fell just as I was passing on the right of a narrow area and his board clipped my shin just above the boot. Fucking ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that a pretty standard way of greeting from a snowboarder?    

You know the old joke, how does a snowboarder greet you on the slopes?   "Sorry dude, I didn't even see you. . ."


----------



## asnowmobiler (Nov 14, 2017)

1: Mount snow 11/11
2: Mount snow 11/12


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 14, 2017)

I got the Utah blues. I booked flights to Utah in September for mid-December. I know that's risky, but I do it to save money, and I've had good results and bad results in the past. I was choosing between Utah and Seattle. I thought Seattle would be a better bet for snow, but its a real bitch for lodging since the national park location of crystal and stevens really limits lodging development (and stevens isn't even on MAX anymore), so I chose SLC. two years ago I did SLC around x-mas and it snowed >100 inches the week prior.

well, right now, my decision looks terrible. this graphic makes me want to just die. 

it better snow soon.


----------



## Jully (Nov 14, 2017)

CO and Utah both are off to a relatively slow start from what I hear. Did not realize that the PNW was killing it though!

December is still a ways away, I wouldn't fret yet!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2017)

head up to Jackson Hole heard they got some of the goods


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 14, 2017)

yep i already booked a backup hotel in Jackson for a few of the midweek nights of my trip. i have a shitty rental car which I'm a little wary of driving up and over teton pass. i also am not so keen on going out of pocket for Jackson tickets. but its an option being considered.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2017)

just booked seattle for MLK weekend 1/11-1/15, with ski days on the 12, 13, 14, and 15. round trip flights at the perfect times for $265 total. buddy who lives in seattle who can provide a bed in the city and a ride to the mountains, and he'll probably split a hotel with me closer to crystal for at least 2 nights so we don't have to back and forth drive every day. max pass. will do 3 crystal/1 alpental. or maybe drive to bachelor for a couple days. it's all going to be very inexpensive. they already have so much snow. stokeeeeed.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 17, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> just booked seattle for MLK weekend 1/11-1/15, with ski days on the 12, 13, 14, and 15. round trip flights at the perfect times for $265 total. buddy who lives in seattle who can provide a bed in the city and a ride to the mountains, and he'll probably split a hotel with me closer to crystal for at least 2 nights so we don't have to back and forth drive every day. max pass. will do 3 crystal/1 alpental. or maybe drive to bachelor for a couple days. it's all going to be very inexpensive. they already have so much snow. stokeeeeed.


There ya go!  Debating Bachelor this season myself... not sure if it'll work out or not.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 17, 2017)

Just booked my February Schweitzer trip.  Never been there, but terrain and size of the area is almost identical to Fernie, 2500+ acres, 2400 feet of vertical.  I'm hoping for another good snowfall year as the trees there look amazing! I also like the fact that summit is less than 7K feet so hopefully I won't be sucking wind the first couple of days.

Anyone been to Schweitzer?  Any tips on terrain?  We're staying slope side at the Selkirk Lodge so access should be easy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just booked my February Schweitzer trip.  Never been there, but terrain and size of the area is almost identical to Fernie, 2500+ acres, 2400 feet of vertical.  I'm hoping for another good snowfall year as the trees there look amazing! I also like the fact that summit is less than 7K feet so hopefully I won't be sucking wind the first couple of days.
> 
> Anyone been to Schweitzer?  Any tips on terrain?  We're staying slope side at the Selkirk Lodge so access should be easy.


Nice that looks like a great mountain. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 18, 2017)

Big Sky has already received 90+ inches this season and they don't even open until Turkey Day!

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ski2die (Nov 19, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Just booked my February Schweitzer trip.  Never been there, but terrain and size of the area is almost identical to Fernie, 2500+ acres, 2400 feet of vertical.  I'm hoping for another good snowfall year as the trees there look amazing! I also like the fact that summit is less than 7K feet so hopefully I won't be sucking wind the first couple of days.
> 
> Anyone been to Schweitzer?  Any tips on terrain?  We're staying slope side at the Selkirk Lodge so access should be easy.



Visited for 3 days in March '13 and even stayed at the Selkirk Lodge!  It's an easy 100 yd walk through the Village Square to the lifts.  Bring your SG skis and start your day with some front-side laps on the stellar groomers, Pend Oreille and Sundance. Each has enough pitch to obtain super-sonic speeds with enough width so you can avoid terrorizing the locals.  Then grab your fatties and head for Outback Bowl.  The Bowl forms a semi-circle around the Snow Ghost Double, so depending on the sun, wind, and snow conditions you should have a good shot at finding the goods.  The steeps at the top of the bowl are challenging enough, but are a little short - maybe 600-700 vertical.  There are also plenty of tree options lower down and interspersed with the chutes further out along the sides of the bowl.  There are also several nice trail pods served with high-speed lifts. I especially like the Stella lift. I used the blue groomers here as a respite between laps in Glade-iator - my favorite trail at Schweitzer.  I should also mention the short steeps and the gorgeous views off the Lakeview Triple. 

looking back up Lower Snow Ghost


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Ski2die!  My plan is to bring both my SG skis and my Chams with the hope that they'll be some powder days! In looking at the map the Stella & Snow Ghost chairs in the Outback bowl look incredible and I love the fact that there appears to be trees almost ttb in this bowl so expect I'll be playing in there as often as possible.  Appreciate the ski trail heads up and will take a run (or five) down Glade-iator for you.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
11/18-Mt. Snow

Pretty much like last week with a few more open connector trails. 9:30-noon was sunny and nice; when I quit at 2:30 it was a drizzle/snow mix. Still great coverage. Freefall was scratchy but worth a few laps in the am.


----------



## Jully (Nov 19, 2017)

Day three at Sunday River today. Was a reverse spring conditions day. Frozen, chalky material in the afternoon that took over for some very nice buttery rain soaked slushy snow. Imagine the rest of NE was the same.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2017)

Feeling like I need to get out there. I have been once. This is the first time in a long time that I have so few days before Turkey day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 20, 2017)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18


----------



## SkiMom80 (Nov 20, 2017)

Kicked off the season at BW on Saturday.  Can't wait for Cannon to open on Friday!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 20, 2017)

1. 11/18 - Killington
2. 11/19 - Okemo


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 20, 2017)

SkiMom80 said:


> Kicked off the season at BW on Saturday.  Can't wait for Cannon to open on Friday!


Kind od depressing there this weekend.I got to my Mittersill house early Sat afternoon and all sm was shut down.As is so typical at my house,the south wind was blowing bigtime all Saturday night.Got almost no sleep as the winds were 40+ I would guess.When I got up to leave Sunday morning the temp outside my door was 40 friggin 8.Yup 48.WMUR weather I watched before I left showed everybody north of Concord in the mid thirties.Even Mt Wash was 38 up high.It amazes me how the top of Franconia Notch can have such incredible warm ups with a strong south wind.All natural snow was melted but the Snowmaking whales looked fine.I mile south it looked like mid winter and the temp was 37.Yup crazy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2017)

*Your 2017-2018 Season Tally*

I don't think we have a thread yet, but here goes:

*1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)*


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2017)

At first I was like, why is this thread stickied?

Then I was like


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 23, 2017)

1. 11/17 - Killington
2. 11/18 - Okemo
3. 11/26 - New York State TBD


----------



## JimG. (Nov 23, 2017)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/139892-Your-2017-2018-Season-Thread

Tally?

Must be martini time!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 25, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
 11/18-Mt. Snow
11/24-Windham

On my MAX pass and cost me nothing to go so why not?

Fun times with the western NY crew.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 25, 2017)

I will have 0.0 days this season, unless I go out tomorrow.  I'm sacrificing this winter to long-overdue knee surgery.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> 11/9 - Killington



11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2017)

Should merge with 
[h=3]Your 2017/2018 Season Thread[/h]which is posted in more


----------



## SkiMom80 (Nov 27, 2017)

11/18 - Bretton Woods
11/24 - Cannon
11/25 - Cannon
11/26 - Bretton Woods


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25


----------



## slatham (Nov 27, 2017)

The year started, with some turns on Friday and Sunday and watching some real turns on Saturday at Killington. Oh to ski like those girls.....

Seems like all areas have an above average start to the year with solid snowmaking. Now if mother nature could throw some natural in we'd be set up for a great December.

THINK SNOW!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Should merge with
> [h=3]Your 2017/2018 Season Thread[/h]which is posted in more



Just did.  Believe it or not the website wasn't working for me either this weekend.  All fixed now.  Thanks.


----------



## Jully (Nov 27, 2017)

slatham said:


> The year started, with some turns on Friday and Sunday and watching some real turns on Saturday at Killington. Oh to ski like those girls.....
> 
> Seems like all areas have an above average start to the year with solid snowmaking. Now if mother nature could throw some natural in we'd be set up for a great December.
> 
> THINK SNOW!



Natural would definitely be appreciated!!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 27, 2017)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham


----------



## ss20 (Nov 27, 2017)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 1. 11/17 - Killington
> 2. 11/18 - Okemo
> 3. 11/26 - Windham



How was Windham??


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
11/26-Belleayre

Onteora only way down; snow groomed, hard and fast. I enjoyed fully for 4 hours between 9:30-1:30 then called it mostly from boredom. Good start for Belle, tons of snow and zero thin spots.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2017)

ss20 said:


> How was Windham??



I was there Friday and it was good. One intermediate way down but they also opened The Wall which made for several (10 or so) steep fun turns at the start of the descent.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 27, 2017)

windham was fun. they had two approaches to the same long groomer (whistler). the groomer tracks were a little rough, some drop offs between each lane of the groomer. got there at 8:45, skied hard from 9-12, logged 20k vertical feet over 15 runs, and got back to Brooklyn by 3:30. the first few runs on the corduroy were nice. windham had way too many employees skiing. they would cluster in groups of 5+ and when you only have 1 trail open, it's not a good look to have ~40 employees out there clogging up the limited space. super quiet from 9-10, a little busy 10-11, then quiet again 11-12. just feels good to get the legs working.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> 11/25 - Wildcat
> 11/26 - Mt Snow


How is Wildcat so far?


----------



## fullsend22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mount Snow - 11/12
Mount Snow - 11/13
Mount Snow - 11/25
Mount Snow - 11/26


----------



## Dickc (Nov 27, 2017)

11-25 & 11-26  Sunday River.  Only 6 runs each day as some spinal stenosis is having a very negative impact on my skiing.  May need to see a surgeon and cut this season short.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

Dickc said:


> 11-25 & 11-26  Sunday River.  Only 6 runs each day as some spinal stenosis is having a very negative impact on my skiing.  May need to see a surgeon and cut this season short.


Sorry to hear that, wishing you the best whether you opt for the surgery route or not.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> How is Wildcat so far?



Saturday it was fun. The upper part of Lynx started out a little chunky but once it warmed it was nice and soft. Polecat was soft all day.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Saturday it was fun. The upper part of Lynx started out a little chunky but once it warmed it was nice and soft. Polecat was soft all day.


Does Polecat have full coverage side-to-side yet?  My wife had a bit of a tough time with the thin cover during spring conditions.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Does Polecat have full coverage side-to-side yet?  My wife had a bit of a tough time with the thin cover during spring conditions.



Pretty much it does. some of wide corners don't but they are still as wide if not wider as the straight sections.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Pretty much it does. some of wide corners don't but they are still as wide if not wider as the straight sections.


Good to hear, thanks.  Now to decide where to go this weekend...


----------



## Dickc (Nov 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Sorry to hear that, wishing you the best whether you opt for the surgery route or not.



Thanks!  Take good care of your back as when it goes, it HURTS.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 27, 2017)

11 days. Already reached a 1/3 of my total from last year.

That being said, we're off to a very slow start out west. CO and UT has very little terrain open currently 

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
11/29-Hunter

Hunter the only Catskill mountain open for skiing early midweek. Scored a $39.99 ticket online and enjoyed some good conditions. Warm and sunny early, cloudy colder and increasingly windy in the afternoon. Good day!


----------



## nhskier1969 (Dec 1, 2017)

Has anyone been to Loon today.  The said they got four inches of snow last night.  I looked at Cannons report and they reported one inch of heavy snow(sledge) upper mtn 400".  I looked at Jay Peak, Wildcat etc.. and no one reported snow.  Can anyone verify this?  How could Cannon at 4000 feet report snow on upper mtn and Loon at 3000 feet report 4 inches?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
12/1-Belleayre


----------



## Harvey (Dec 2, 2017)

sugarbushskier said:


> Anyone been to Schweitzer?  Any tips on terrain?  We're staying slope side at the Selkirk Lodge so access should be easy.



Schweitzer looks cool.  I don't know to much about it, but off the beaten path sounds good to me.  Good luck.

JimG ... any beta on Belle yesterday?

I got 2 days at Gore:

Gore 11/24
Gore 11/25
Belle 12/3


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 2, 2017)

I skied Loon Friday. Lower Flume was outstanding. Soft heavy snow like spring conditions. Rest of the trails got skied off early.
Don't know how it happened. The weather report said it was going to rain.
On the drive up, there was snow on the sides of 93 north of Plymouth. The mountains were white with fresh snow that wasn't there on Thursday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 3, 2017)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
 			 		 	 11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 4, 2017)

11/18 - Bretton Woods
11/24 - Cannon
11/25 - Cannon
11/26 - Bretton Woods 
12/2 - Cannon
12/3 - Waterville Valley

Cannon was awesome on Saturday.  Tramway was amazing, and my older kids loved skiing on the front.  The front was a little hard/icy for my snowboarding husband, so he took the 4-year-old and let me get in some good runs.  Hallelujah, because if I had to do one more run down Gremlin I was going to lose it :-o! 

Sunday we went to Waterville, and it was my first time there.  There were really only 2 trails open, but the snow was pretty nice on most of it.  Certainly not thrill inducing, but it was a fun day out with the kids, and it was nice to get the 4-year-old on some longer trails.

I must say that the WM Superpass has been awesome in the early season when most mountains only have a couple trails open.  Being able to ski at different places has offered us a lot more variety than we would typically get this time of year. Each mountain really has its perks, and being able to choose which one we go to based on mood, crowds, and conditions has been awesome so far!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 4, 2017)

1. 11/17 - Killington
2. 11/18 - Okemo
3. 11/26 - Windham 
4. 12/02 - Killington
5. 12/03 - Stratton

Killington continues to impress with their early season snowmaking efforts, getting multiple routes down from rams head to superstar chair and everything in between. by the end of the day the skyehawk and ovation headwalls had opened, and it was clear that cascade and bittersweet are coming soon, with middle ovation not much further behind. between superstar, skyelark, east fall, highline, ridge run, and chute, there was fun skiing to be had. highest marks go to the "natural snow" on ridge run which was super fun in thin cover. . I put "natural snow" in quotes because I assume this is mostly wind carried snowmaking snow from the other efforts on north ridge. top skier's right of east fall had bumps. middle to lower skier's left of east fall had bumps thru the trees. catwalk and powerline were fun for poaching, as was the top of royal flush and the top of great bear. I skied 30k feet in a marathon day of skiing, then drove over to Woodstock and found a really great beer store

Sunday headed over to Stratton, where the day consisted of black bear>polar bear>franks fall line>spruce, janeway>slalom, janeway>drifter, repeat 3-4x. dancing bear, and whatever the glade is next to spruce, had enough snowmaking snow blown in to make a few cautious turns. nothing fancy but felt good to ski short stretches thru the woods. started skiing at 9:30, had 25k vertical skied by 1, decided to hit the road. home in Brooklyn by 6.

legs are sore at the office this morning. eagerly watching the weather reports and trying to figure out where to make moves this weekend. I have Friday off and a buddy is coming along. I think we may do jay Friday, k Saturday, okemo or Stratton sunday. not sure if maine is worth the trip yet. quebec seems far this early in the season, tho they may get the best snow this week. gore/whiteface? I dunno.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2017)

Harvey said:


> Schweitzer looks cool.  I don't know to much about it, but off the beaten path sounds good to me.  Good luck.
> 
> JimG ... any beta on Belle yesterday?
> 
> ...



Belle Onteora only. Great coverage but one route down gets boring after 4 hours or so.

There is snow on other trails but they are not ready to ski yet. Sorry for late and probably useless now intel.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 4, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre						 
12/3-Hunter

I will stick to midweek at Hunter until more terrain opens. Too many race groups and flying bodies in general to be really enjoyable.
Terrain choices and snow quality were good, just a little too many people. Had a good time skiing with all the Hunter regulars though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think we have a thread yet, but here goes:
> 
> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)



*2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.*


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 7, 2017)

Only got 1 day in but my daughter was born on December 3rd... c section and just got home from the hospital with my wife today.

Not only am I elated by current events but not too upset the skiing isn't prime right now.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 7, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only got 1 day in but my daughter was born on December 3rd.



Congrats BD!!

I got 3 days:

Day 1 - Nov 24 - Gore 
Day 2 - Nov 25 - Gore 
Day 3 - Dec 03 - Belleayre Onteora and Lodge Inspection

Some pics from Belle.  Lots left to do on the Gondi I think.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 7, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only got 1 day in but my daughter was born on December 3rd... c section and just got home from the hospital with my wife today.
> 
> Not only am I elated by current events but not too upset the skiing isn't prime right now.



Congrats! ....Hope your daughter lets you get some sleep in a month or two. :smile:


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2017)

Harvey said:


> Lots left to do on the Gondi I think.



At least they fixed the spelling of "Catskill Thunder" on the cabins.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 8, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only got 1 day in but my daughter was born on December 3rd... c section and just got home from the hospital with my wife today.
> 
> Not only am I elated by current events but not too upset the skiing isn't prime right now.



Congrats Tuna ! Sometimes there are things more important than skiing.......this would be one ! Enjoy they grow up fast !


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 8, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only got 1 day in but my daughter was born on December 3rd... c section and just got home from the hospital with my wife today.
> 
> Not only am I elated by current events but not too upset the skiing isn't prime right now.


Congrats!!!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow						 
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre						 
 12/3-Hunter
12/8-Windham

Not bad; hope they can open more terrain tomorrow or things will get crowded and scratchy real fast.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
12/9-Hunter

Snowed all day, by 2pm trails got really nice especially on edges where binding top powder made for very nice turns. Taking today off, glad I did because I would have gone to Belle where I hear the triple is down so they are essentially closed.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 10, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> 11/9 - Killington
> 11/25 - Wildcat
> 11/26 - Mt Snow
> 12//3 - Wildcat



12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10- Wildcat


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catherine (Dec 10, 2017)

11/24 - Killington  
11/25 - Killington 
12/08 - Loon
12/09 - Bretton Woods


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 10, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.



*3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta*


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 10, 2017)

17. Already at half my total from last season.

A-Basin - 10/13, 10/31, 11/05, 11/08, 11/11, 11/14, 11/17, 11/21
Loveland - 11/18
Alta - 12/4, 12/6, 12/7, 12/8, 12/9, 12/10


Loveland Pass - 10/6, 11/22


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 11, 2017)

11/18 - Bretton Woods
11/24 - Cannon
11/25 - Cannon
11/26 - Bretton Woods
12/2 - Cannon
12/3 - Waterville Valley
12/9 - Bretton Woods
12/10 - Cannon (POWDER DAY)

Really nice snow this weekend.  Powder day on Sunday was a treat!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 11, 2017)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 11, 2017)

1. 11/17 - Killington
2. 11/18 - Okemo
3. 11/26 - Windham 
4. 12/02 - Killington
5. 12/03 - Stratton
6. 12/07 - Sunday River
7. 12/08 - Sunday River
8. 12/09 - Loon

Two days of nice groomer skiing at Sunday River. They had enough routes open to make for fun and complete ski days. Travelled with a buddy. Made a friend on the mountain. Met up with two other friends for Saturday. Just an all around social and fun few days of skiing in the mostly sun. 

Got off the mountain and down to the hotel in Gorham right as it began snowing, which was great considering we were in my friend's solara. not exactly a snow car. got a pizza and some beers and went to bed at 8. woke up before 6 to drive down to loon. the snow had stopped and the roads were pretty clear. there was a solid coating of white making New England look absolutely beautiful. got to loon at 7:30 to a report of 5-6". suited up and were on the line for gondola before the opening bell. got off the gondola and headed straight over to the north peak quad. they left the skier's right sides of walking boss and flume totally ungroomed. super low tide, but super fun powder runs. did each of those 2-3 times before they were tracked out. we then decided to duck the rope and head over to the closed terrain under the double chair. epic runs. did that 5 or 6 times before we headed over to kancamagus to lap groomers for a while. with 25k tracked vertical by 12:45, we decided to get lunch and head home. went and got poutine, and they gave us a huge portion of chicken fingers for free because they were sitting under the heat lamps too long. epic. we drove straight without stopping to Brooklyn and made it from loon to Williamsburg in 5 hours 10 minutes

I go to Montana on Friday and I gotta say I'm a little bummed to be leaving this active weather pattern, but I have high confidence that I will be skiing trees in New England 12/26-28 when I return


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 11, 2017)

5 Days all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 15, 2017)

Killington was good today. Not icy and very good conditions for December. Catwalk was the run of the day, glad I made the hike.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Attrash
12/16 - Wildcat


----------



## Edd (Dec 16, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> 11/9 - Killington
> 11/25 - Wildcat
> 11/26 - Mt Snow
> 12//3 - Wildcat
> ...



Hoe were conditions at “Attrash”?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2017)

Edd said:


> Hoe were conditions at “Attrash”?



Horrible - They seem to groom with a ball bearing maker. Illusion was the only thing worth skiing.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 16, 2017)

Got day 1 in today with my wife and daughter.   Went to Mt. Peter in NY.  Only two trails open but it was great to get on skis again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Horrible - They seem to groom with a ball bearing maker. Illusion was the only thing worth skiing.



Pretty sure I’m hitting it tomorrow.  It’s tough to get good conditions there compared to Cat/BW. Steeply pitched and lower in elevation than the others. Less snow and more thaws. I wish I liked it more. Decent vert, though.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2017)

Edd said:


> I wish I liked it more.



I say something similar "I really want to like it I just can't."


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 18, 2017)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17


----------



## SkiMom80 (Dec 18, 2017)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, *12/16*
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, *12/17*
Waterville Valley: 12/3

Total: *10* days

Conditions were exceptional at both BW and Cannon this weekend.  Didn't get to BW until Sunday, but still lots of powder to ski there.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
10) 12/17-Windham

Not sure if this is how Windham always operates but they made a ton of snow on their expert stuff, big whales t2b on Wheelchair and Wedel. HSQ went down at 2pm but came back online about an hour later. Good variety of trails and terrain also.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 20, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
12/20-Belleayre

About a third of Belle's trails open now; gondola looks ready to open. Time to get up to VT.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 22, 2017)

11/17 Loon
11/21 Loon
11/28 Loon
11/30 Loon
12/1   Loon
12/8   Loon
12/12 Loon
12/18 Loon
12/20 Cannon
12/22 Loon


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 23, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched


----------



## JimG. (Dec 24, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Killington (Powder Day)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 24, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta



*5.  December 16, 2017:  Snowbird
6.  December 17, 2017:  Alta
7.  December 23, 2017:  Alta (Surprise Powder Day!)*


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs


----------



## JimG. (Dec 25, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
12/24-Hunter


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 25, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*8. December 24, 2017:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*


----------



## JimG. (Dec 27, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter

Lower K27 and Racers Edge very nice today.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*9.  December 27, 2017:  Snowbird (night skiing with the fam).*


----------



## Equinox (Dec 28, 2017)

11/12/17- Wachusett
11/26/17- Wachusett
12/10/17- Wachusett
12/16/17- Wachusett
12/25/17- Wachusett



Yes, I haven't really left home yet, but my Bronze Pass is getting a workout!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 28, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*10.  December 28, 2017:  Brighton (night skiing with the fam).*


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 29, 2017)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 29, 2017)

Day 8 today all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Dec 29, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> 1:
> 
> 8:  *Stratton* - 12/28



How is Stratton hlofing up?    Big Crowds at gondi?   I'm considering tomorrow and Tuesday.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 29, 2017)

13 Days so Far. 15 By Sunday... All at Hunter.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 29, 2017)

Today at Crotched was day 12. Half at Crotched, half at Mount Snow. Almost time to start heading north. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2017)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2017)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter​12/31-Belleayre


----------



## Equinox (Jan 1, 2018)

Equinox said:


> 11/12/17- Wachusett
> 11/26/17- Wachusett
> 12/10/17- Wachusett
> 12/16/17- Wachusett
> ...



We skied in the New Year at Wachusett last night- well, my best friend did. I took a couple of runs and had a catastrophic failure of a ski boot. The boot split at the lower buckle, and then I couldn't keep my foot under me. All the duct tape in the world won't fix this. I guess it's time to take a hit in the pocketbook and go find some new boots. 

Anyway, the snow was awesome! It was cold, it was fast, and it was fun. When the wind picked up, it was enough to slow you down! The fireworks were awesome, and then we headed into the lodge for an adult-type hot chocolate before the trip home. They had a great band playing in the Coppertop Lounge too! Crowds were a bit thin due to the cold, but that meant no lift lines. 

Happy New Year all!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 1, 2018)

Yesterday was a cold day 10 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 1, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*11.  December 31, 2017:  Alta
12.  January 1, 2018:  Alta*

My daughter has 7 days; wife has 6 days.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre​1/1/18-Hunter


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2018)

happy new year everyone!

back at work after nearly 3 weeks off. ooof.

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
10. 12/18 - Big Sky
11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
14. 12/22 - Solitude
15. 12/23 - Brighton (*16" Storm Day*)
16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
18. 12/27 - Okemo

woke up in rutland on 12/28 and it was just too cold, so I went home to hang with my girlfriend and go see the disco biscuits 4 nights in a row in NYC

okemo/Stratton this weekend. girlfriends first time snowboarding (she surfs very well). it will be cold.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

skimagic said:


> How is Stratton hlofing up?    Big Crowds at gondi?   I'm considering tomorrow and Tuesday.


Sorry for not checking previously... Stratton was OK Thursday, but I wasn't.  I didn't dress properly and got sick.
The upper mountain never opened, which was probably good for me.  However, what annoys me is that their Snow Report said they planned to spin all of their lifts, then were informing people once arriving the lift wouldn't run.  Had we known that ahead of time, we might not have bothered going at all.

Crowds were low with it being Thursday and super cold.

Crowds were down at Killington yesterday too with the cold and it being New Year's Day. I think it was even colder than Thursday, but we dressed better yesterday for it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 2, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1


----------



## NYDB (Jan 3, 2018)

1:  *Stratton* - 12/9
2:  *Stratton* - 12/10
3:  *Stratton* - 12/11
4:  *Magic* - 12/22
5:  *Stratton* - 12/28
6:  *Stratton* - 12/29
7:  *Magic* - 12/30
8:  *Magic* - 12/31


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 5, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31
Waterville Valley: 12/3

Total: *13* days

Didn't get as much skiing in over the holidays as I wanted to due to the extreme cold, but things are starting to look up for mid-January!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter​1/6-Belleayre


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*13.  January 6, 2018:  Alta (Powder Day)
14.  January 7, 2018:  Snowbird*

My daughter has 8 days; wife has 7 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 8, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7

Total: *14* days


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 8, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo

Maybe the coldest ski day of my life. We were gonna go out again Sunday when we saw that the mercury was going up to about 10 degrees, but the day started at -20, and Stratton didn't have the upper mountain open as of ~9:30 AM. Sleeping in, room service breakfast in bed, and a leisurely drive home stopping at Hudson Valley Brewery and Suarez Family Brewing seemed like a better decision. PacNW this weekend and big snow is coming!


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 8, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre​1/7-Hunter


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter​1/9-Killington

Great day at K today! Began my day on Conclusion, it was so good I wound up lapping it 5x. Then off to the trees at various locations. Awesome stuff.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 10, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter						 
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington​20) 1/10-Belleayre


----------



## Harvey (Jan 10, 2018)

JimG why don't you ski Plattekill?


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 11, 2018)

1) 12/16/17 Stratton
2) 12/17/17 Stratton
3) 12/22/17 Wachusett
4) 12/30/17 Wachusett
5) 1/7/18 Sunapee


----------



## JimG. (Jan 11, 2018)

Harvey said:


> JimG why don't you ski Plattekill?



I do when the snow levels are good. I love Platty but never get a season pass there because I can't justify a season pass at a ski area open only 3 days a week.

That said, I'm always happy to pay for a day ticket there when powder is available. Being open only 3 days a week keeps conditions fresh when there is snow. Kind of feel the same about Pico...I usually ski at K but love Pico when snow is good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2018)

WAs going planning on skiing 3 days with jim g and bob this weekend in the catskills but the rain change that
miss my frindes hopefully in Feb
working on more important things then skiing much this winter
will be able  to ski more in the future by doing what i doing now.


----------



## catherine (Jan 12, 2018)

1) 11/25 Killington 
2) 11/26 Killington 
3) 08/12 Loon
4) 09/12 BW
5) 20/12 Killington 
6) Sunapee 
7) Attitash


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 13, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*15.  January 12, 2018:  Brighton Night Skiing with Fam and Friends*

My daughter has 9 days; wife has 8 days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*16.  January 14, 2018:  Snowbird.*

My daughter has 10 days; wife has 8 days.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre​1/15-Hunter


----------



## Dickc (Jan 15, 2018)

Got in days 8 and 9 this weekend.  I am normally any where from 16 to 20 days by now.  Back trouble is making this season slow for me.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 16, 2018)

13 days so far at Sugarbush in what is starting out as not a very good season to date.  There have been 3-5 days where I have been at my place at the mountain and not even bothered to ski due to extreme cold temperatures.  The mountain is about 100" behind the YTD snowfall compared to last year.


----------



## catherine (Jan 16, 2018)

1) 11/25 Killington 
2) 11/26 Killington 
3) 08/12 Loon
4) 09/12 BW
5) 12/20 Killington 
6) 01/07 Sunapee 
7) 01/09 Attitash
8) 01/16 Attitash


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2018)

catherine said:


> 1) 11/25 Killington
> 2) 11/26 Killington
> 3) 08/12 Loon
> 4) 09/12 BW
> ...



How was the 'tash today?


----------



## catherine (Jan 16, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> How was the 'tash today?



Pleasantly surprised.  They were blasting snow on Bear Peak so more should be open there soon.  Illusion was Good, Wandering Skis, not so much but skiable.  Trillium was fantastic, it’s just such a bitch to get to I only did one run there.  Morning Star was good too.  Getting back to Attitash from Bear Peak was treacherous.  Don’t know how they will keep the connection back open without some help from Mother Nature.  On the Attitash side, they just started blowing snow on Lower Cathedral when I was leaving.  There wasn’t a lot open but the conditions were OK.  I stayed away from the steeper runs, they looked pretty scetchy from the chair and as I was skiing alone, didn’t want to chance it.   Spillway was great. (Race League day).


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 17, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7

Total: *18* days

The snow last weekend wasn't great, but it was surprisingly decent based on the rain we got!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 17, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12//3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 18, 2018)

Today was day 11 all at K so far. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 18, 2018)

Up to day 20 as of Last night! Combo of Catamount and Hunter...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2018)

Day 12 today

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 21, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*17.  January 21, 2018:  Snowbird (powder day)*

My daughter has 11 days; wife has 9 days.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter​1/21-Hunter

Hunter pretty great today, bluebird skies comfy temps awesome snow. Fun bumps on upper crossover. lower K pretty amazing too.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7

Total: *20* days

Spent the weekend at Cannon.  It was better than I expected, but the upper mountain especially got icy by Saturday afternoon and wasn't any better on Sunday morning.  My 4-year-old did his first tram ride, so that was fun...one or two a season is good for me ;-).


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 23, 2018)

1) 12/16/17 Stratton
2) 12/17/17 Stratton
3) 12/22/17 Wachusett
4) 12/30/17 Wachusett
5) 1/7/18 Sunapee
6) 1/20/18 Killington
7) 1/21/18 Okemo


----------



## NYDB (Jan 24, 2018)

1:  *Stratton* - 12/9
2:  *Stratton* - 12/10
3:  *Stratton* - 12/11
4:  *Magic* - 12/22
5:  *Stratton* - 12/28
6:  *Stratton* - 12/29
7:  *Magic* - 12/30
8:  *Magic* - 12/31
9:  *Magic* - 1/20
10:*Stratton* - 1/21


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 24, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton

Got a bit skunked on my PacNW trip. Big 3 foot storm Thursday>Friday turned out to be a 12 inches>rain event. Stevens was the heaviest snow I ever skied. Then crystal was three days of 40 degrees+ and sunny. Spring skiing in January. Skiing with friends is fun so we still had fun. Seattle and surrounding environs are beautiful.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 24, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22

What a trip to Big Sky!  Friday 1/19 they predicted 3-5" of snow, but got 5-6" overnight and it snowed 4-6" throughout the day.  Monday 1/22 they predicted 1-2" and got 4-6" throughout the day.  Overall, conditions were fantastic.  Everything was open and in play, the trees were fantastic.  Made it up to the Tram this trip... damn that terrain is gnarly, but awesome.  The days it didn't snow were nice bluebird days, but cold.

On Sunday 1/22 I hit 40 K Vertical ft and 44 miles of riding, 40 K was a personal goal of mine.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2018)

Day 13 today all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 26, 2018)

Day 21 today at Wachusett.  Full main parking lot,  and  lift lines on a weekday.  Skied off by 10.  3 trails from the top, with one closed for racing.  I don't know how anyone could ever ski here on a weekend....


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter​1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*18.  January 27, 2018:  Snowbird.*

My daughter has 11 days; wife has 9 days.


----------



## catherine (Jan 27, 2018)

1)  11/25 Killington 
2)  11/26 Killington 
3)  08/12 Loon
4)  09/12 BW
5)  12/20 Killington 
6)  01/07 Sunapee 
7)  01/09 Attitash
8)  01/16 Attitash
9)  01/18 Sunday River
10) 01/19 Sunday River
11) 01/20 Sunday River
12) 01/25 Wildcat


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2018)

Day 14

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jan 28, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*19.  January 28, 2018:  Alta/Snowbird*

My daughter has 12 days; wife has 10 days.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Jan 29, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7

Total: *21* days

Ski Bretton Woods on Saturday, figuring if it was icy everywhere, it'd be the best ice there.  Decent conditions in the morning, but by 1pm it was icy everywhere.  Skied until 3pm, but it stopped being much fun after lunch.  Bagged on Sunday since the conditions were crummy...good thing too as we would have gone to Cannon and it looks like they had lift issues in the morning.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham

Big props to Windham's snowmaking and grooming team for having 95% open terrain with decent surface conditions, while there is literally zero snow in the woods or anywhere they haven't made snow. 40 degrees and sunny made for a very enjoyable day of skiing, even if it was just catskiill groomers. fun on the trail edges.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 29, 2018)

1 12/16/17 Stratton
2 12/17/17 Stratton
3 12/22/17 Wachusett
4 12/30/17 Wachusett
5 1/7/18 Sunapee
6 1/20/18 Killington
7 1/21/18 Okemo
8 1/27/18 Wachusett


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 29, 2018)

Up to 25 days as of Yesterday. Between Hunter and Catamount. Add in Snowbird in March and no complaints from me!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Up to 25 days as of Yesterday. Between Hunter and Catamount. Add in Snowbird in March and no complaints from me!



I hope we get more snow for you.  Pretty grim forecast yet again.  :roll:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> I hope we get more snow for you.  Pretty grim forecast yet again.  :roll:



its insane. friend who lives in Denver has been aggressively trying to get me and another buddy to commit to a combined crested butte/winter park trip for early march, but I just don't see this season being salvaged for Colorado and Utah. today I priced out and made free cancellation reservations for kicking horse and fernie for me and one friend. 9 nights of lodging (4 kicking horse, 4 fernie, 1 Calgary) are $400 pp. 10 day SUV rental is $300 ($150 pp). flights on the days we need are $350. plus gas, food, incidentals. about $1000 pp for 8 skiing days. Colorado would be cheaper but I need snow.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 29, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> I hope we get more snow for you.  Pretty grim forecast yet again.  :roll:



I will have to make the best of it. Going to Vegas first, so kind of locked into Snowbird. Pray for snow!


----------



## dhmcgill87 (Jan 29, 2018)

11/24 Hunter
12/10 Hunter
12/26 Hunter
12/29 Abenaki Ski Area
1/7 Hunter
1/15 Hunter
1/27 Hunter

Yeah, haven't really left home yet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*20.  February 2, 2018:  Brighton (Daddy/Daughter Night)*

My daughter has 13 days; wife has 10 days.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter​2/3-Belleayre


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 4, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*21.  February 4, 2018:  Alta/Snowbird*

My daughter has 14 days; wife has 11 days.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Feb 5, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7

Total: *23* days

Skied Cannon on Saturday.  What a great day of skiing.  Things got skied off by 2pm or so, but there was lots of powder (man made) on the front 5.  Compared to the past few weeks, it was awesome!  Was hoping to go back on Sunday, but wind holds sent us Bretton Woods instead.  Was hoping for some fun in the glades, but the ones that were open were still pretty icy.  Found a few trails that still had some good powder.  All in all it was a good ski weekend!


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 5, 2018)

1 12/16/17 Stratton
2 12/17/17 Stratton
3 12/22/17 Wachusett
4 12/30/17 Wachusett
5 1/7/18 Sunapee
6 1/20/18 Killington
7 1/21/18 Okemo
8 1/27/18 Wachusett
9 2/4/18 Loon


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak
 28. 02/03 - Pico


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 5, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 5, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak
 28. 02/03 - Pico


----------



## NYDB (Feb 6, 2018)

1:  *Stratton* - 12/9
2:  *Stratton* - 12/10
3:  *Stratton* - 12/11
4:  *Magic* - 12/22
5:  *Stratton* - 12/28
6:  *Stratton* - 12/29
7:  *Magic* - 12/30
8:  *Magic* - 12/31
9:  *Magic* - 1/20
10:*Stratton* - 1/21
11: *Stratton* - 2/2
12: *Magic* - 2/3
13: *Stratton* - 2/4
14: *Magic* - 2/5


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre​2/7-Killington (Powder Day)


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*22.  February 7, 2018:  Deer Valley*

My daughter has 14 days; wife has 11 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 8, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)​2/8-Pico (Powder Day)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2018)

Fantastic day 15 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/8 - Pat's Peak


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 11, 2018)

A wet but fun 16th day all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)​2/10-Greek Peak


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*23.  February 11, 2018:  Snowbird (sleeper powder day!)*

My daughter has 15 days; wife has 12 days.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Feb 12, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *25* days

We were at the 'loaf this weekend, and it was probably the best weekend of skiing all year.  Lots of great powder, warm temps, and little wind.  Skied just about everything on the mountain not in the trees.  There was SO much powder in the trees that the kids couldn't handle it and kept getting stuck! The rain held off until 2pm on Sunday, so still a full day of decent weather.  Love the mountain...hate the drive!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 12, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 12, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 14, 2018)

Day 30 at Attitash yesterday. Worst day of my season. Terrible. Day 31 at Crotched this afternoon. Nice spring conditions. Felt and looked like late season.  They need snow bad. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fullsend22 (Feb 14, 2018)

(1) 11/11 - Mount Snow
(2) 11/12 - Mount Snow
(3) 11/25 - Mount Snow
(4) 11/26 - Mount Snow
(5) 12/1 - Mount Snow
(6) 12/2 - Mount Snow
(7) 12/3 - Mount Snow
(8) 12/9 - Mount Snow
(9) 12/10 - Mount Snow
(10) 12/16 - Mount Snow
(11) 12/17 - Mount Snow
(12) 12/18 - Mount Snow
(13) 12/30 - Mount Snow
(14) 12/31 - Magic 
(15) 1/1 - Mount Snow
(16) 1/2 - Mount Snow
(17) 1/14 - Stowe
(18) 1/15 - Mount Snow
(19) 1/20 - Smugglers Notch
(20) 1/21 - Killington
(21) 1/27 - Stowe
(22) 1/28 - Stowe
(23) 2/4 - Keystone
(24) 2/5 - Breckenridge
(25) 2/6 - Breckenridge
(26) 2/8 - Vail
(27) 2/9 - A-Basin


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 15, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
 28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
 29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
 30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)

Probably my fastest to 30 days ever. 3 days at tremblant this weekend. 2 days somewhere next weekend. 8 days at kicking horse/fernie march 2-9 will have me well over 40 before mid march. my 50 day/1 million vert goal is coming into focus.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 16, 2018)

Soft spring like 17th day at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 17, 2018)

Fast and firm 18th day at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 18, 2018)

Morning powder for my 19th day all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*24.  February 18, 2018:  Grand Targhee (Powder Day!)*

My daughter has 16 days; wife has 13 days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 19, 2018)

Day 20 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*25.  February 19, 2018:  Grand Targhee (Powder Day!!)*

My daughter has 17 days; wife has 14 days.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 20, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
 28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
 29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
 30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
 31. 02/16 - Tremblant
 32. 02/17 - Tremblant
 33. 02/18 - Tremblant

Tremblant was fun more for the hangs with friends than the skiing, which was firm. It wasn't too firm to ski trees, but yea, it was a fast and firm three days of skiing. Still fun to be out on the hill. The hangs (my girlfriend, and two other couples) were great. Our hotel (auberge le cosy, 15 minutes away from the mountain) was beautiful and I cannot recommend it highly enough. delicious included cook to order breakfasts. 8 rooms, all recently remodelled. a lovely hot tub and sauna outside. a huge family of deer who live near and feed at the property. gorgeous. I won $300 in the tremblant casino. we spent sunday afternoon and night in montreal, had great beers at pub brewsky, and at dieu de ciel. we had a wonderful meal at hoogan et beaufort. we went to the casino in montreal at 11 PM sunday night. I took $150 out of the ATM, got $50 worth of chips at the craps table, and left with $650 canabucks ($500 profit - $800 total weekend profit CAD)


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 20, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19


----------



## skimagic (Feb 21, 2018)

New one for me, Living Memorial Ski Park, Brattleboro. 
$5 pass gives you T-bar access to one bowl and a park trail.  Old school community ski area.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2018)

skimagic said:


> New one for me, Living Memorial Ski Park, Brattleboro.
> $5 pass gives you T-bar access to one bowl and a park trail.  Old school community ski area.View attachment 23306
> 
> View attachment 23305



Love it!  You feel the true spirit of skiing at places like this.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak​2/23-Belleayre


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*26.  February 25, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day!!!)*

My daughter has 18 days; wife has 15 days.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre​30) 2/24-Hunter


----------



## SkiMom80 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *33* days


----------



## 180 (Feb 26, 2018)

Was that you I zoomed by on Lower Cross over yesterday?



JimG. said:


> 11/11/17-Mt. Snow
> 11/18-Mt. Snow
> 11/24-Windham
> 11/26-Belleayre
> ...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2018)

180 said:


> Was that you I zoomed by on Lower Cross over yesterday?



Didn't ski yesterday (Sunday) back out Tues Wed.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 26, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 26, 2018)

1 12/16/17 Stratton
2 12/17/17 Stratton
3 12/22/17 Wachusett
4 12/30/17 Wachusett
5 1/7/18 Sunapee
6 1/20/18 Killington
7 1/21/18 Okemo
8 1/27/18 Wachusett
9 2/4/18 Loon
10 2/8/18 Copper
11 2/9/18 Copper
12 2/10/18 Copper
13 2/11/18 Copper
14 2/12/18 Copper
15 2/25/18 Loon​




*​*


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 26, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 5, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *35* days


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 5, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3


----------



## Steezus Christ (Mar 5, 2018)

Where is cheap


----------



## JimG. (Mar 5, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter​3/5-Belleayre


----------



## JimG. (Mar 7, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre​3/6-Belleayre


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 8, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2018)

skimagic said:


> New one for me, Living Memorial Ski Park, Brattleboro. 5 pass gives you T-bar access to one bowl and a park trail.  Old school community ski area.




This is a great hill. Took my niece there a few year ago. We've gone ice skating at the rink just up the road. Always a good turnout at the Ski Hill. It's all volunteers who run the operation. Very impressive.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre​3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)


----------



## ItsaRunnrsWorld (Mar 9, 2018)

Only making it out once this year:
3/9/18 - Sugarloaf
3/10/18 - Sugarloaf
3/11/18 - Sugarloaf!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8


----------



## Pez (Mar 9, 2018)

Ski Butternut unless otherwise noted. 

12/10 Mt. Snow
12/16
12/28
12/31

1/13
1/14
1/27
1/28 Mt. Snow

2/3
2/10
2/24

3/4
3/6 Okemo spring day
3/7 Killington winter day 
3/8 Okemo birthday powder day


Yes.  Thursday was my birthday.  



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2018)

Pez said:


> Ski Butternut unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 12/10 Mt. Snow
> 12/16
> ...


Quite a birthday present!!


----------



## Rienq (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow, cool


----------



## Pez (Mar 10, 2018)

ya it was pretty crazy.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2018)

23 days. Some good variety and several new hills for me. I’m on a better pace than last year after several years of declining days. 

27Nov, Mt Snow

01Dec, Sunapee

11Dec, Sunday River
12Dec, Wildcat

18Dec, Wildcat
19Dec, Wildcat

06Jan, Solitude
07Jan, Solitude
08Jan, Brighton
09Jan, Brighton

18Jan, Crotched

26Jan, Gunstock 

31Jan, Wildcat
01Feb, Attitash

05Feb, Okemo
06Feb, Mt. Snow

09Feb, Gunstock

14Feb, Sunapee
16Feb, Gunstock

05Mar, Wildcat
06Mar, Wildcat

08Mar, SR
09Mar, Wildcat



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 10, 2018)

Epic day 21 all at Killington

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 10, 2018)

I went to Mountain Creek this morning for my 17th day of the season.  The conditions were great, awesome snow for carving.  What a difference from skiing there on March 1st which was mashed potatoes and dodging all the bare spots on the 3 trails that were open.  Last Saturday was good too but today was much better.  I live 10 minutes away and we got 19" with this storm.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 10, 2018)

Pez said:


> Ski Butternut unless otherwise noted.
> 
> 12/10 Mt. Snow
> 12/16
> ...


Happy Birthday!  My birthday was Friday.  I usually ski on my birthday but this year I was working it for the first time in years. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*27.  March 10, 2018:  Solitude.*

My daughter has 18 days; wife has 15 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2018)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Happy Birthday!  My birthday was Friday.  I usually ski on my birthday but this year I was working it for the first time in years.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


mine was Friday and i worked as well. Skied Weds, Thurs, Sat but not my actual birthday.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 11, 2018)

Another epic 22nd day at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)​3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 12, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24, 3/10, 3/11
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *37* days


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham 
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky 
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
 28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
 29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
 30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
 31. 02/16 - Tremblant
 32. 02/17 - Tremblant
 33. 02/18 - Tremblant
 34. 03/02 - Kicking Horse (4" powder day)
 35. 03/03 - Kicking Horse (~6" storm day)
 36. 03/04 - Kicking Horse (~6" sunny powder day)
 37. 03/05 - Kicking Horse
 38. 03/06 - Kimberley
 39. 03/07 - Fernie (5" powder day)
 40. 03/08 - Fernie (11" storm day)
 41. 03/09 - Fernie (11" more new snow)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 16, 2018)

Day 23 was the best day of the season

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 17, 2018)

Day 24 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter​3/17-Pico


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 18, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*28.  March 17, 2018:  Deer Valley (Powder Day!!!)
29.  March 18, 2018:  Alta/Snowbird (Powder Day!!!)*

My daughter has 19 days; wife has 17 days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 18, 2018)

Day 25 at killington and made some turns with Jim G.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 18, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
2. 11/18 - Okemo
3. 11/26 - Windham
4. 12/02 - Killington
5. 12/03 - Stratton
6. 12/07 - Sunday River
7. 12/08 - Sunday River
8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
10. 12/18 - Big Sky
11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
13. 12/21 - Big Sky
14. 12/22 - Solitude
15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
18. 12/27 - Okemo
19. 01/06 - Okemo
20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
21. 01/13 - Crystal
22. 01/14 - Crystal
23. 01/15 - Crystal
24. 01/20 - Stratton
25. 01/21 - Stratton
26. 01/27 - Windham
27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
31. 02/16 - Tremblant
32. 02/17 - Tremblant
33. 02/18 - Tremblant
34. 03/02 - Kicking Horse (4" powder day)
35. 03/03 - Kicking Horse (~6" storm day)
36. 03/04 - Kicking Horse (~6" sunny powder day)
37. 03/05 - Kicking Horse
38. 03/06 - Kimberley
39. 03/07 - Fernie (5" powder day)
40. 03/08 - Fernie (11" storm day)
41. 03/09 - Fernie (11" more new snow) 
42. 03/17 - Stowe (leftovers of 50" week)
43. 03/18 - Mad River Glen (leftovers of 50" week)


----------



## JimG. (Mar 18, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico​3/18-Killington


----------



## JimG. (Mar 18, 2018)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 25 at killington and made some turns with Jim G.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Great to ski with you again Dave. Today was awesome!


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 19, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24, 3/10, 3/11, 3/17
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4, 3/18
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *39* days

Best skiing of the season this weekend!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 19, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington​3/19-Pico


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak


----------



## Harvey (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice looking season Smelly.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

Harvey said:


> Nice looking season Smelly.


I am the winner of the internet. 
Actually missing a trip out of New England but i have had some good variety with some skinning days mixed in. I would liked to have gotten a day in a Magic also.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill
​


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*30.  March 25, 2018:  Alta/Snowbird*

My daughter has 20 days; wife has 18 days.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 25, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
2. 11/18 - Okemo
3. 11/26 - Windham
4. 12/02 - Killington
5. 12/03 - Stratton
6. 12/07 - Sunday River
7. 12/08 - Sunday River
8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
10. 12/18 - Big Sky
11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
13. 12/21 - Big Sky
14. 12/22 - Solitude
15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
18. 12/27 - Okemo
19. 01/06 - Okemo
20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
21. 01/13 - Crystal
22. 01/14 - Crystal
23. 01/15 - Crystal
24. 01/20 - Stratton
25. 01/21 - Stratton
26. 01/27 - Windham
27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
31. 02/16 - Tremblant
32. 02/17 - Tremblant
33. 02/18 - Tremblant
34. 03/02 - Kicking Horse (4" powder day)
35. 03/03 - Kicking Horse (~6" storm day)
36. 03/04 - Kicking Horse (~6" sunny powder day)
37. 03/05 - Kicking Horse
38. 03/06 - Kimberley
39. 03/07 - Fernie (5" powder day)
40. 03/08 - Fernie (11" storm day)
41. 03/09 - Fernie (11" more new snow)
42. 03/17 - Stowe (leftovers of 50" week)
43. 03/18 - Mad River Glen (leftovers of 50" week) 
44. 03/24 - Killington
45. 03/25 - Magic

sunshine daydreams.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 25, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill​3/25-Belleayre


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 26, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24, 3/10, 3/11, 3/17, 3/24
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4, 3/18, 3/25
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *41* days


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11
27: *Killington* - 3/24
28: *Loon* - 3/25


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 26, 2018)

1. Tremblant - 11/25
2. Sugarbush LP - 12/24
3. Sugarbush LP - 12/25
4. Sugarbush ME - 12/26
5. Windham - 1/14
6. Windham - 2/3
7. Windham - 2/9
8. Stowe - 2/16
9. Stowe - 2/17
10. Sugarbush LP - 2/18
11. Windham - 3/4
12. Gore - 3/10
13. Sugarbush LP - 3/17
14. Mad River Glen - 3/18
15. Sugarbush LP & ME - 4/1
16. Sugarbush LP - 4/2


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak
3/26 - Wildcat


----------



## Harvey (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey Jim... what do you have for passes?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2018)

Harvey said:


> Hey Jim... what do you have for passes?



Belleayre season pass with MAX pass add on.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill​3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 28, 2018)

12/9  -  Jay Peak
12/10 - Jay Peak
12/15 - Jay Peak
12/16 - Jay Peak
12/26 - Bristol Mntn. 
1/7   -   Jay Peak
1/13 -   Jay Peak
1/14 -   Jay Peak
1/15 -   Jay Peak
1/20 -   Jay Peak  -  10
1/21 -   Jay Peak 
1/27 -   Jay Peak
1/28 -   Jay Peak
2/3   -   Jay Peak
2/4   -   Jay Peak
2/9   -   Jay Peak
2/10 -   Jay Peak
2/11 -   Jay Peak
2/17 -   Jay Peak
2/18 -   Jay Peak  -  20
2/19 -   Jay Peak
2/25 -   Mt. Bachelor
2/26 -   Mt. Bachelor
2/27 -   Mt. Bachelor
2/28 -   Mt. Bachelor
3/1  -    Mt. Bachelor
3/2  -    Mt. Bachelor
3/10 -   Mount Snow
3/11 -   Stratton
3/17 -   Jay Peak  -  30
3/18 -   Jay Peak
3/24 -   Jay Peak
3/25 -   Jay Peak


Hoping the snow sticks around so I can get a coveted membership in the 40-Day Club this season. It's been a heck of a good one thus far, bring on the spring slush bumps!


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 29, 2018)

1 12/16/17 Stratton
2 12/17/17 Stratton
3 12/22/17 Wachusett
4 12/30/17 Wachusett
5 1/7/18 Sunapee
6 1/20/18 Killington
7 1/21/18 Okemo
8 1/27/18 Wachusett
9 2/4/18 Loon
10 2/8/18 Copper
11 2/9/18 Copper
12 2/10/18 Copper
13 2/11/18 Copper
14 2/12/18 Copper
15 2/25/18 Loon
16 3/4/18 Sunapee
17 3/11/18 Wachusett
18 3/13/18 Wachusett
19 3/17/18 Pico
20 3/18/18 Pico
21 3/25/18 Okemo
22 3/26/18 Okemo


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 30, 2018)

Got this case right before the season started.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 30, 2018)

Day 26th at killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 31, 2018)

Day 27!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*31.  March 30, 2018:  Brighton (last night ski session)*

My daughter has 20 days; wife has 19 days.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 31, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak
3/26 - Wildcat                         
3/31 - Wildcat
*50) *4/1 - Pats Peak


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 1, 2018)

28th day today 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
 28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
 29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
 30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
 31. 02/16 - Tremblant
 32. 02/17 - Tremblant
 33. 02/18 - Tremblant
 34. 03/02 - Kicking Horse (4" powder day)
 35. 03/03 - Kicking Horse (~6" storm day)
 36. 03/04 - Kicking Horse (~6" sunny powder day)
 37. 03/05 - Kicking Horse
 38. 03/06 - Kimberley
 39. 03/07 - Fernie (5" powder day)
 40. 03/08 - Fernie (11" storm day)
 41. 03/09 - Fernie (11" more new snow)
 42. 03/17 - Stowe (leftovers of 50" week)
 43. 03/18 - Mad River Glen (leftovers of 50" week) 
 44. 03/24 - Killington
 45. 03/25 - Magic
 46. 03/31 - Okemo
 47. 04/01 - Stratton


----------



## SkiMom80 (Apr 2, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24, 3/10, 3/11, 3/17, 3/24, 3/31
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4, 3/18, 3/25
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *42* days


----------



## JimG. (Apr 2, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill​3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre
4/1-Belleayre


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 2, 2018)

29th day today....the morning felt like mid-winter

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11
27: *Killington* - 3/24
28: *Loon* - 3/25
29: *Loon* - 3/31
30: *Mount Snow* - 4/2


----------



## nkLottery (Apr 4, 2018)

Day 29 is coming this Saturday for me.  It will be my 22nd day on the MAX pass.  

My first day at Killington, they never scanned my MAX pass so it looks like I'll be able to squeeze in 6 days at the Beast this season!!!

https://i.imgur.com/sShRzOw.png


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 8, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak
3/26 - Wildcat                         
3/31 - Wildcat
50) 4/1 - Pats Peak                         
4/8 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
4/9 - Crotched (EMT - earned my turns)
4/13 - Cannon


----------



## SkiMom80 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24, 3/10, 3/11, 3/17, 3/24, 3/31, 4/7, 4/8
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4, 3/18, 3/25
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *44* days


----------



## JimG. (Apr 9, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill​3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre
4/1-Belleayre
4/8-Belleayre
4/9-Belleayre


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 10, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
 28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
 29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
 30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
 31. 02/16 - Tremblant
 32. 02/17 - Tremblant
 33. 02/18 - Tremblant
 34. 03/02 - Kicking Horse (4" powder day)
 35. 03/03 - Kicking Horse (~6" storm day)
 36. 03/04 - Kicking Horse (~6" sunny powder day)
 37. 03/05 - Kicking Horse
 38. 03/06 - Kimberley
 39. 03/07 - Fernie (5" powder day)
 40. 03/08 - Fernie (11" storm day)
 41. 03/09 - Fernie (11" more new snow)
 42. 03/17 - Stowe (leftovers of 50" week)
 43. 03/18 - Mad River Glen (leftovers of 50" week) 
 44. 03/24 - Killington
 45. 03/25 - Magic
 46. 03/31 - Okemo
 47. 04/01 - Stratton 
 48. 04/07 - Gore (8" Powder Day!)
 49. 04/08 - Whiteface


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 14, 2018)

Day 30 at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 14, 2018)

Day 31 was today at K...felt like midwinter by 12:00

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 14, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak
3/26 - Wildcat                         
3/31 - Wildcat
50) 4/1 - Pats Peak                         
4/8 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
4/9 - Crotched (EMT - earned my turns)
4/13 - Cannon 						
4/14 - Mount Snow


----------



## JimG. (Apr 14, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill
3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre
4/1-Belleayre
4/8-Belleayre
4/9-Belleayre​4/13-Belleayre


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*32.  April 14, 2018:  Alta (Powder Day)*

My daughter has 20 days; wife has 20 days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 15, 2018)

A cold day with about 3 inches of sleet for my 32nd day 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 16, 2018)

1. 11/17 - Killington
 2. 11/18 - Okemo
 3. 11/26 - Windham
 4. 12/02 - Killington
 5. 12/03 - Stratton
 6. 12/07 - Sunday River
 7. 12/08 - Sunday River
 8. 12/09 - Loon (7" Overnight Powder Day)
 9. 12/17 - Big Sky (7" Storm Leftovers)
 10. 12/18 - Big Sky
 11. 12/19 - Big Sky (3" Snowing Day)
 12. 12/20 - Big Sky (6" Snowing Day)
 13. 12/21 - Big Sky
 14. 12/22 - Solitude
 15. 12/23 - Brighton (16" Storm Day)
 16. 12/25 - Windham (6" Overnight Powder Day)
 17. 12/26 - Killington (9" Storm Leftovers)
 18. 12/27 - Okemo
 19. 01/06 - Okemo
 20. 01/12 - Stevens Pass (12" overnight>RAIN = Cascade Concrete)
 21. 01/13 - Crystal
 22. 01/14 - Crystal
 23. 01/15 - Crystal
 24. 01/20 - Stratton
 25. 01/21 - Stratton
 26. 01/27 - Windham
 27. 02/02 - Jay Peak (Leftover Powder!)
 28. 02/03 - Pico (Leftover Powder!)
 29. 02/09 - Gore (2-4" mini pow day)
 30. 02/10 - Whiteface (2" mini pow day)
 31. 02/16 - Tremblant
 32. 02/17 - Tremblant
 33. 02/18 - Tremblant
 34. 03/02 - Kicking Horse (4" powder day)
 35. 03/03 - Kicking Horse (~6" storm day)
 36. 03/04 - Kicking Horse (~6" sunny powder day)
 37. 03/05 - Kicking Horse
 38. 03/06 - Kimberley
 39. 03/07 - Fernie (5" powder day)
 40. 03/08 - Fernie (11" storm day)
 41. 03/09 - Fernie (11" more new snow)
 42. 03/17 - Stowe (leftovers of 50" week)
 43. 03/18 - Mad River Glen (leftovers of 50" week) 
 44. 03/24 - Killington
 45. 03/25 - Magic
 46. 03/31 - Okemo
 47. 04/01 - Stratton 
 48. 04/07 - Gore (8" Powder Day!)
 49. 04/08 - Whiteface 
 50. 04/13 - Belleayre

50 days. 1,000,000 tracked vertical.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Apr 17, 2018)

Cannon: 11/24, 11/25, 12/2, 12/10, 12/16, 12/27, 12/30, 1/16, 1/20, 1/21, 2/3, 2/17, 2/18, 2/19, 2/24, 3/10, 3/11, 3/17, 3/24, 3/31, 4/7, 4/8, 4/14, 4/15
Bretton Woods: 11/18, 11/26, 12/9, 12/17, 12/31, 1/13, 1/14, 1/15, 1/27, 2/4, 2/21, 2/22, 2/23, 2/25, 3/3, 3/4, 3/18, 3/25
Waterville Valley: 12/3, 1/7
Sugarloaf: 2/10, 2/11

Total: *46* days 

It was a very unsatisfying end to the Cannon season.  We will try for a final day at Wildcat on Saturday!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 17, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11
27: *Killington* - 3/24
28: *Loon* - 3/25
29: *Loon* - 3/31
30: *Mount Snow* - 4/2
31: *Mount Snow* - 4/14
32: *Wildcat* - 4/15


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 22, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak
3/26 - Wildcat                         
3/31 - Wildcat
50) 4/1 - Pats Peak                         
4/8 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
4/9 - Crotched (EMT - earned my turns)
4/13 - Cannon 						
4/14 - Mount Snow 						
4/20 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
4/22 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 22, 2018)

Day 33 and 34 this weekend with Jim G!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Apr 22, 2018)

Day 40 today, and that's it, probably. The last 5 months have been a lot of fun, and the conditions of the last 2 months really made the season.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11
27: *Killington* - 3/24
28: *Loon* - 3/25
29: *Loon* - 3/31
30: *Mount Snow* - 4/2
31: *Mount Snow* - 4/14
32: *Wildcat* - 4/15
33: *Mount Snow* - 4/22


----------



## JimG. (Apr 23, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill
3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre
4/1-Belleayre
4/8-Belleayre
4/9-Belleayre
4/13-Belleayre​4/21-Killington
4/22-Killington


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*33.  April 27, 2018: Alta
34.  April 29, 2018:  Alta*

My daughter has 20 days; wife has 20 days.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 29, 2018)

I made it to 50 Friday at Killington. I'm probably done until next season.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill
3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre
4/1-Belleayre
4/8-Belleayre
4/9-Belleayre
4/13-Belleayre
4/21-Killington
4/22-Killington​4/29-Killington
50)


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 30, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11
27: *Killington* - 3/24
28: *Loon* - 3/25
29: *Loon* - 3/31
30: *Mount Snow* - 4/2
31: *Mount Snow* - 4/14
32: *Wildcat* - 4/15
33: *Mount Snow* - 4/22
34: *Killington* - 4/28


----------



## JimG. (May 1, 2018)

11/11/17-Mt. Snow                         
 11/18-Mt. Snow
 11/24-Windham
 11/26-Belleayre
 11/29-Hunter
 12/1-Belleayre                         
 12/3-Hunter
 12/8-Windham
 12/9-Hunter
 10) 12/17-Windham
 12/20-Belleayre
 12/22-Killington (Powder Day)
 12/24-Hunter                         
12/27-Hunter
12/31-Belleayre
1/1/18-Hunter
1/6-Belleayre
1/7-Hunter
1/9-Killington
20) 1/10-Belleayre
1/15-Hunter
1/21-Hunter
1/24-Belleayre
1/26-Hunter
2/3-Belleayre
2/7-Killington (Powder Day)
2/8-Pico (Powder Day)
2/10-Greek Peak
2/23-Belleayre
30) 2/24-Hunter
3/5-Belleayre
3/6-Belleayre
3/8-Belleayre (Powder Day)
3/9-Plattekill
3/10-Belleayre
3/11-Hunter
3/17-Pico
3/18-Killington
3/19-Pico
40) 3/24-Plattekill
3/25-Belleayre
3/26-Belleayre
4/1-Belleayre
4/8-Belleayre
4/9-Belleayre
4/13-Belleayre
4/21-Killington
4/22-Killington
4/29-Killington
50) 4/30-Killington​


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbrid
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*35.  May 4, 2018:  Alta
36.  May 5, 2018:  Snowbird
37.  May 6, 2018:  Alta*

My daughter has 20 days; wife has 21 days.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 8, 2018)

1:  *Mount Snow* - 11/12
2:  *Mount Snow* - 11/18
3:  *Mount Snow* - 11/25
4:  *Mount Snow* - 12/3
5:  *Mount Snow* - 12/10
6:  *Mount Snow* - 12/16
7:  *Mount Snow* - 12/17
8:  *Stratton* - 12/28
9:  *Killington* - 1/1
10: *Mount Snow* - 1/7
11: *Big Sky* - 1/18
12: *Big Sky* - 1/19
13: *Big Sky* - 1/20
14: *Big Sky* - 1/21
15: *Big Sky* - 1/22
16: *Mount Snow* - 1/27
17: *Loon* - 2/4
18: *Mount Snow* - 2/7
19: *Mount Snow* - 2/10
20: *Killington* - 2/18
21: *Loon* - 2/19
22: *Loon* - 2/25
23: *Mount Snow* - 3/2
24: *Mount Snow* - 3/3
25: *Mount Snow* - 3/8
26: *Mount Snow* - 3/11
27: *Killington* - 3/24
28: *Loon* - 3/25
29: *Loon* - 3/31
30: *Mount Snow* - 4/2
31: *Mount Snow* - 4/14
32: *Wildcat* - 4/15
33: *Mount Snow* - 4/22
34: *Killington* - 4/28
35: *Killington* - 5/5


----------



## cdskier (May 8, 2018)

46 Days all at Sugarbush and I'm now done


----------



## thetrailboss (May 11, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> 1.  November 22, 2017:  Snowbird (The Big Gameday!)
> 2.  December 2, 2017:  Alta.
> 3.  December 9, 2017:  Snowbird
> 4.  December 10, 2017:  Alta
> ...



*38.  May 11, 2018:  Snowbird (Powder Day)*

Tally thus far:  

Solitude:  1 day
Deer Valley:  2 days
Grand Targhee, WY:  2 days
Brighton, Utah:  4 days
Alta/Snowbird:  4 days
Alta:  12 days
Snowbird:  13 days


My daughter has 20 days; wife has 21 days.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2018)

Day 35 with Greg Blasko!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (May 11, 2018)

11/9 - Killington
    11/25 - Wildcat
11/26 - Mt Snow
12/3 - Wildcat
12/9 - Bretton woods
12/10 - Wildcat
12/11 - Wildcat
12/15 - Atitrash
12/16 - Wildcat
12/17 - Crotched
12/22 - Crotched
12/24 - Smuggs
12/31 - Cannon
1/1 - Crotched
1/4 - Pats Peak
1/7 - Wildcat
1/15 - Crotched
1/17 - Crotched
1/21 - Wildcat/Attitash
20) 1/22 - Attitash
1/26 - Wildcat
1/27 - Attitash
2/3 - Crotched
2/4 - Pat's Peak
2/7 - Crotched
2/10 - Pat's Peak
2/11 - Burke
2/17 - Crotched
2/18 - Pat's Peak
30) 2/19 - Waterville Valley
2/24 - Crotched
2/25 - Wildcat
2/26 - Black Mt (NH)
2/27 - Attitash
2/28 - Cannon
3/1 - Attitash
3/2 - Wildcat
3/7 - Crotched
3/8 - Pats peak
40) 3/10 - Stowe
3/13 - Crotched
3/15 - Burke
3/16 - Jay
3/17 - Jay
3/22 - Crotched
3/23 - Pats Peak
3/24 - Pats Peak
3/26 - Wildcat                         
3/31 - Wildcat
50) 4/1 - Pats Peak                         
4/8 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
4/9 - Crotched (EMT - earned my turns)
4/13 - Cannon 						
4/14 - Mount Snow 						
4/20 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
4/22 - Pats Peak (EMT - earned my turns)
5/11 - Killington


----------



## abc (May 12, 2018)

I didn't count this year because I knew it would be more than 20. I used up all my fingers and toes. Too lazy to write it down somewhere.

Somewhere around 30 is all I can gather. 2x10 day trip out west. 1 trip to Tremblant. A few to Stratton/Okemo, a few to Bellyeare plus a few to Gore. That's it. Had plan to hit K and SL. Didn't happen because I'm nursing a bruised hip/thigh from a silly fall. 

I didn't count last year either. I just don't care enough about the numbers. 

All I can say is I had tons of fun!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2018)

Day 36 was today and I'm done for the season!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (May 14, 2018)

Good to see you guys!



ALLSKIING said:


> Day 35 with Greg Blasko!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 14, 2018)

180 said:


> Good to see you guys!


Great day!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 19, 2018)

Not sure if I have 1 day left in me or not, but here goes:

1. Wachusett 11/12
2. Wachusett 11/13
3. Wachusett 11/14
4. Wachusett 12/15
5. Loon 1/9
6. Sunapee 1/22
7. Okemo 2/6
8. Winter Park 2/12
9. Winter Park 2/13
10. Copper 2/14
11. Copper 2/15
12. Copper 2/16
13. Wachusett 2/21
14. Sugarloaf 3/13
15. Sugarloaf 3/14
16. Berkshire East 3/20
17. Wachusett 3/22
18. Killington 3/25
19. Killington 3/26
20. Whiteface 4/2
21. Wachusett 4/6
22. Killington 4/22
23. Killington 5/18

Area breakdown

Wachusett - 7
Killington - 4
Copper - 3
Winter Park - 2
Sugarloaf - 2
Loon - 1
Sunapee - 1
Okemo - 1
Berkshire East - 1
Whiteface - 1

That's 7 days on the Wachusett silver pass... didn't break even on it but it was worth purchasing in order to get the MAX add on. MAX pass got me 15 days. Berkshire East was my only day ticket purchased, a whopping $15.

Monthly breakdown

November - 3
December - 1
January - 2
February - 7
March - 6
April - 3
May - 1

Yearly milestones/notes

Earliest start to a season in 4 years, mainly due to Wachusett's early opening. Swore off driving 3 hours for a WROD when there was a WROD 30 minutes away, and Wachusett got me exactly that by Veteran's Day weekend. 

Most days in a season since college. Had a lot more flexibility in my job this year (not to mention more vacation time). Probably could've had at least 5 more but I decided to be afraid of the cold around New Years. 

Two firsts that really resonated in skier lore: 1st trip out west and 1st trip to Sugarloaf. Worth the wait, but hope to make both an annual tradition. Also returned to a few areas that it has been a while: first time at Loon in 13 years and first time at Okemo and Sunapee in 9 years. 

Plan to make complete use of the New England sector of the Ikon next season and get 5 days at Killington, 5 days at Sugarbush, 5 days at the Boyne areas (still need check out Sunday River...never ventured too far from T2 as I've only been there very early season), and maybe even will myself through a day at Stratton. Plus 5 days out west.


----------



## skef (May 26, 2018)

Stick a fork in it; it's done.

1. Loon 11/24 (19k)
2. Wachusett 12/17 (10k)
3. Wachusett 12/22 (19k)
4. Stratton 12/27 (15k)
5. Wachusett 1/4 (16k)
6. Sunapee 1/27	(18k)
7. Loon	2/8 (24k)
8. Sunday River 2/18 (22k)
9. Sunday River 2/19 (20k)
10. Sunday River 2/21 (26k)
11. Sunday River 2/22 (22k)
12. Sunday River 2/23 (25k)
13. Sunday River 2/24 (17k)
14. Wachusett 3/8 (13k)
15. Stowe 3/11 (20k)
16. Stowe 3/12 (31k)
17. Seefeld Austria 3/18 (13k afternoon, part of company event)
18. Grainau Germany 3/21 (23k)
19. Grainau Germany 3/22 (9k before early afternoon flight)
20. Smuggs 3/31	(26k)
21. Smuggs 4/1 (20k)
22. Loon 4/14 (32k)
23. Killington 4/22 (30k)
24. Killington 5/12 (30k)

Firsts for the season:
 -- Skied the Alps (thanks to business trip).
 -- Broke 500K vertical.
 -- Posted on forums.alpinezone.com.

[skef.blog]


----------



## Smellytele (May 28, 2018)

I had a good season. Skied more days than ever 57 with the most skinning I have done as well - 7 days. Some days were both skinning and lift serve. The end of the season was a little disappointing for me as Wildcat closed a few days earlier than I had hoped for as did Killington and didn't get to Tux as the days I could go the weather didn't cooperate. Had some great days, some good days and some days that I found fun with less than stellar conditions (freezing frostbite days, refreeze days and less trails opened than hoped for days) this year. I will miss skiing lots of days at Wildcat as I now have a Cannon pass again for the first time in almost 20 years. Not having a close option on my pass may cut into my ski days as well but may get more skin up days at Pats and Crotched this year.


----------



## Cornhead (May 31, 2018)

1) 11/11 Mt Snow
2) 11/24 Windham
3) 11/25 Greek
4) 11/26 Belleayre
5) 12/02 Greek
6) 12/03 Greek
7) 12/09 Greek
8) 12/10 Belleayre, Hunter
9) 12/15 Snow Ridge 20"
10)12/16 Greek 
11) 12/17 Greek
12) 12/27 McCauley sloppy seconds 28"
13) 12/30 Greek, 3" freshen up, limited terrain.
14) 12/31 Kissing Bridge plenty-o-pow, not much pitch
15) 01/01 Hunter, good friends, brutal wind chill
16) 01/06 Greek -30° wind chill, brrrrr
17) 01/07Greek, last good day before warm and rain
18) 01/09 Greek
19) 01/12 Greek, 60° cupped ice, go figure
20) 01/13 Greek, surprise mini powder day, 6"
21) 01/14 Greek
22) 01/17 Belleayre 7" overnight, snow all day
23) 01/20 Greek
24) 01/21 Greek
25) 01/27 Greek
26) 01/28 Greek,  ice in the morning, corn in the afternoon
27) 02/02 Greek, 4" seemed like a foot after no snow for 3 weeks
28) 02/03 Greek
29) 02/04 McCauley, 8" another 4" through out the day.
30) 02/07 Greek, hookie powder day, 10"
31) 02/10 Greek, 100% open
32) 02/11 Greek
33) 02/18 Greek, 2", powder day, lol
34) 02/21 Greek, 60°, sun, soft snow, Mars TOTD
35) 02/24 Greek
36)03/02 Platty, 21" Riley, incredible
37)03/03 Greek, recovery day, only 6" from Riley
38)03/04 Royal, fun in the new old snow, um I mean old new snow.
39)03/10 Greek, mini powder day, 4" overnight, 10" on natties
40)03/11Hunter, soft bumps and groomers, shin bang, had to stick to groomers.
41)03/14 Greek after work, 10" pow night, lake enhanced remnants of the last Noreaster.
42)03/17 Greek, pp groomers, rare this year, sweet.
43)03/18 Platty, mid Winter conditions
44)03/20 Greek
45)03/24 Greek
46)03/25 Greek
47)03/27 Sugarbush, 100% open end of March!
48)03/31 Greek
49)04/08 Belleayre, sloppy seconds 13", Winter in April
50)04/14 Hunter, closing day, perfect Spring conditions
51)04/15 Whiteface, 3" sleet, free refills!
52)05/05 K
53)05/18 K
54)05/26 K, closing day

It's a wrap, overall, great season, now I have to get motivated to drop some lbs.
Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 1, 2018)

March absolutely redeemed the season, and even with the relatively low(ish) days-out count, mostly due to first newborn child and scheduling around that -- I have to say between losing almost 30lbs from last year and skiing chest-deep powder and a few highly memorable days... no complaints at all. Ending the season @ Sugarbush on what ought to be remembered as one of the best spring skiing occasions in recent history left me feeling good about the season for sure.

Skied more untracked, deep pow this year than ever before. Think I got the hang of it too! 

The worst we could say this year was it was too cold for a while. Hmm... I'll take it!

Probably going to be a few more years of reduced days-out. I don't mind doing a 20 day season if I'm going anywhere I want and chasing powder and picking my days though. These are mostly day trips for me and I enjoy driving + company pays for my gas, so no biggie. Might be able to squeeze in a few more next season


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 5, 2018)

Skied 37 days this year at Sugarbush which is well below my usual 50+ days in a season.  I had a few weekends with work travel that kept me off the mountain and other days when I was there and conditions weren't worth risking frostbite to get my pass scanned.  Overall I rate the year less than spectacular as Sugarbush got about 80" less snow this year than last season with a long stretch of meh conditions in January and February.


----------

